# Epic tuna trip,blue marlin and wahoo



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

Left pit the pass mon night at 2 am and ran out to the edge of blue water past the double nipple.dropped the spread and trolled west towards tell rigs caught wahoo and caught a blue marlin blue marlin about hr before sunset.stopped at the first rig and wasn't much going on.lots of hard tails and.Bonito so we left and ran to another one further west.
Got there and saw tuna blowing up.first
Cast on the fish hooked up on 40ish lb yellowfin.fished for about 4 hrs and was limited out for 5 guys and had no.more room to put fish.filled up 5 coolers and lare fish bag.last fish caught was over 100.wore the guy out pretty good.caught that fish on a cobia rod with a vs 200 and 65 braid lol.fish disn't run far just took him 45 min to get it up.packed up about 1 am and started to hwad back to pensacola.was an awesome trip.can't wait to go again.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice trip


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great report. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That tuna is a hoss!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Killer trip, that will spoil you for sure.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Great trip/report thanks for sharing ed


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Did y'all catch the blue on the Penn Senator?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice trip! looks like a lot of fun and sore arms!!


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

JVT said:


> Did y'all catch the blue on the Penn Senator?


Naw it was caught on a diawa 900h.upgraded drag.went old school on hat trip lol


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

tatsoul2 said:


> Naw it was caught on a diawa 900h.upgraded drag.went old school on hat trip lol


The one i sold you for like 90 bucks?


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great trip, Congrats!


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

cody&ryand said:


> The one i sold you for like 90 bucks?


Yeah that one.put 700 yards of 60 mono on it


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice trip, congrats on the success


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

tatsoul2 said:


> Yeah that one.put 700 yards of 60 mono on it


Goes to show you dont need 1000$ combo to catch fish


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

cody&ryand said:


> Goes to show you dont need 1000$ combo to catch fish


No.plenty were caught on them reels years before the high dollar ones came out


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Great trip and report!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Blood decks. Great.
Whyme


----------



## SeaFox256cc (Aug 8, 2016)

Looks like a great time!


----------

